# Feedback from Free Seminar in Medina, OH



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I look forward to your seminar tomorrow night in St. Louis.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I look forward to your seminar tomorrow night in St. Louis.


Ditto!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, have fun you two! I'd love to attend a seminar, but I won't be where any are taking place.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Mary and I always have fun, no matter where we go LOL I'll have Mary write up the review on Wednesday hahahaha!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Joel, are you coming to Charlotte NC? I'll have to go check. I'd love to attend!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Mary and I always have fun, no matter where we go LOL I'll have Mary write up the review on Wednesday hahahaha!


You seem to have plenty of time on your hands to write the review.,... Lord knows its not like you work????? Like Jill said we always manage to have a good time...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Joel, are you coming to Charlotte NC? I'll have to go check. I'd love to attend!


 It doesn't look like he is coming to NC. Bummer.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Medina isn't too far from my house but we have been busy getting ready for a trip.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> Joel, are you coming to Charlotte NC? I'll have to go check. I'd love to attend!


Actually I might be able to set something up on May 12th or 13th. I am going to be finishing up in Atlanta the previous weekend and traveling to New Jersey. Do you know of any dog training groups in the area? If not, let me do a little research.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Off to Joel's seminar.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Be sure and let us know what you thought! Have fun!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jill and I had a great time meeting Joel, we got to talk to him for about 30 mins before the seminar started. It was a great seminar and now to start reading his book. Im sure Jill will chime in more as well.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Great seeing you guys!! It is so great to put a face to a person's profile.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It _is_ fun to put faces with names. Meeting the dogs can be a grand time, too! Glad you all had a wonderful time.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

It was great meeting Joel on Tuesday night in St Louis. He called me Andy...hehehehe. I did introduced myself as AndyFarmer from GRF then said my name is Jill. My book signing says To: Jill 

Anyway, his one hour speech was focused on his book What Color is Your Dog, and explained the principal that training techniques cannot be a blanket statment. We must train our dogs based on their personality types; not all dogs respond to a mutual technique and not all dogs are created equal. I think most multi-dog owners can attest to that. Joel also told us stories of his initial animal training as a young man with dolfins. Great stories Joel! 

He brought Foster with him, his little buddy! What a well trained dog. His trick of the evening was to take a piece of mail in his mouth, climb two steps to a mock mailbox, open up the mailbox with his paw, place the mail inside, close the door and lift the red flag up! What a HOOT!!! Foster did this three times for entertainment!!

It was nice to meet another GRF member...I'll add him to my list. Thanks again Joel for the seminar! I wish you well on your book tour.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks so much JILL!! (Where did Andy Farmer come from?) That was a lot of fun, and Foster told me to say "hi" too to you and "Maggie's Mom". It was fun to talk to you guys before the event about those "different" training philosophies. I hope you like the book!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The book is great so far Joel.... I have 1 Red, 1 red-orange, 1 yellow and havent figured the last one out yet.... Give Foster a hug and kiss for me.... Love him....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well...sounds like you made some new friends and got some tips to boot!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

JoelSilverman said:


> Thanks so much JILL!! (Where did Andy Farmer come from?) That was a lot of fun, and Foster told me to say "hi" too to you and "Maggie's Mom". It was fun to talk to you guys before the event about those "different" training philosophies. I hope you like the book!!


Andy Farmer was my first dog; he's on my avatar...loved him. He passed at the young age of 6 from lymphoma. Now I have three goldens and am anxious to see how they fit in your color spectrum


----------

